# كيف تنسخ صورة من موقع لايسمح بالنسخ



## noraa (21 يناير 2008)

:: الطريقة الأولى :: 

1-أضغط مفتاح Esc وأستمر بالضغط عليه ،، 

2- أنقر بالزر الأيمن على المكان المحمي 

أو الصور داخل المستعرض وإستمر بالضغط عليها 

3- إرفع يدك عن زر Esc مع إستمرار الضغط على الزر الإيمن 

4- إرفع يدك عن الزر الايمن لتخرج القائمة وليس الرسالة التحذيرية 



:: الطريقة الثانية :: 

الضغط على الزر الأيسر للماوس والأيمن في نفس الوقت 



:: الطريقة الثالثه :: 

اضغط على زر الكنترول،، ثم إضغط على F10 ضغطة واحدة 

( دون ان ترفع يدك عن الكونترول) 

والحين اضغط زر الماوس اليمين ، 

ستطلع لك القائمـة،، و انسخ الصوره في المكان


----------



## alhor (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنسخ صورة من موقع لايسمح بالنسخ*

شكرا علي الأفادة

الرب معك ومع اخيك


----------



## †+Rosita+† (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنسخ صورة من موقع لايسمح بالنسخ*

*مرسي كتير يانورا 
معلومات جميلة 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## noraa (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنسخ صورة من موقع لايسمح بالنسخ*

مرسى ليكم ولردودكم  ربنا بياركم واقدر  اجيب معلومات  كمان مفيدة


----------



## s_h (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنسخ صورة من موقع لايسمح بالنسخ*

شكرا على المعلومة الرائعة 
انا جربتها واشتغلت شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنسخ صورة من موقع لايسمح بالنسخ*

شكرا ليك يا غالى على الطريقة


----------



## noraa (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنسخ صورة من موقع لايسمح بالنسخ*

اى خدمة يا جماعة والحمد للة انها اشتغلت معاك Sh علشان بيق كفاية الموبيل  اللى منفعش شكرا


----------



## s_h (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنسخ صورة من موقع لايسمح بالنسخ*

بس الطرق الموجود مش شغالة مع الياهو 
هل فى طريقة للياهو


----------



## amjad-ri (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنسخ صورة من موقع لايسمح بالنسخ*

شكرا علي الأفادة​


----------



## zahya (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنسخ صورة من موقع لايسمح بالنسخ*

*شكرا علي الطريقه في اقتباس الصوره وربنا يباركم*


----------



## zahya (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنسخ صورة من موقع لايسمح بالنسخ*



noraa قال:


> :: الطريقة الأولى ::
> 
> 1-أضغط مفتاح Esc وأستمر بالضغط عليه ،،
> 
> ...


*شكرا علي الطريقه في اقتباس الصوره وربنا يباركم*


----------



## osamr (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنسخ صورة من موقع لايسمح بالنسخ*

شكر على تعبك


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرررررراااااااااااااا​*


----------

